# Ola Launch Sunshine Coast



## KawanaPete (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey! Just been invited for the launch of ola in Mooloolaba on the 1st May.
Anyone else know anything about this? Could be something to look into.... Might even get a free latte!

I have totally given up with Muve and their lack of help trying to fix their app on my phone. Plus I have been trying to get a new pax account with them for 2 months now without any success. So I do not recommend them to anyone.


----------

